# Trackpad does not work on Acer Aspire V17 Nitro



## andersbo87 (May 5, 2015)

Hello!

A few weeks ago I had to buy myself a new computer (an Acer Asprice V17 Nitro) because the one that I had, broke down.

When working on FreeBSD with my new computer there are a few issues, and one of them is that unless an external wireless mouse is connected via USB when starting the computer, I can't get my trackpad to work (or even be identified) at all. No left-click, right-click or scroll work in console or in X. On Windows the trackpad work just fine.

Looking at output from `dmesg`, I see the following output:

```
...
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
...
uhid0: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x2970, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.08, addr 4> on usbus1
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
...
```
Do any of you guys have any idea how I can get my trackpad to work without having to use an external mouse?
Are those "hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255" and "usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT" messages related to the trackpad problem or am I wrong in thinking that?


----------



## andersbo87 (May 5, 2015)

Output of `uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD acer-Aspire-V17-Nitro.local 10.1-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  7 01:09:46 UTC 2015  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
Full output of `dmesg` (part one):

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr  7 01:09:46 UTC 2015
  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
VT: running with driver "vga".
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz (2494.28-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x306c3  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x3c  Stepping = 3
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffafbbf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,<b11>,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x21<LAHF,ABM>
  Structured Extended Features=0x27ab<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8174858240 (7796 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80d94320, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (0xfffff800043eab80) [EmbeddedControl] (20130823/evregion-178)
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20130823/exfldio-320)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_._REG] (Node 0xfffff800043e45c0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20130823/psparse-553)
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [RAM_] (0xfffff800043eab80) [EmbeddedControl] (20130823/evregion-178)
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20130823/exfldio-320)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.EC0_._REG] (Node 0xfffff800043e45c0), AE_NOT_EXIST (20130823/psparse-553)
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1808-0x180b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x307f mem 0xd0000000-0xd0ffffff,0xa0000000-0xafffffff,0xb0000000-0xb1ffffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x4000-0x403f mem 0xd1000000-0xd13fffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci1: Boot video device
hdac0: <Intel Haswell HDA Controller> mem 0xd1610000-0xd1613fff irq 16 at device 3.0 on pci0
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xd1600000-0xd160ffff irq 16 at device 20.0 on pci0
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci0: 32 byte context size.
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xd161d000-0xd161d3ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
hdac1: <Intel Lynx Point HDA Controller> mem 0xd1614000-0xd1617fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros AR946x/AR948x> mem 0xd1500000-0xd157ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci7
ar9300_set_stub_functions: setting stub functions
ar9300_set_stub_functions: setting stub functions
ar9300_attach: calling ar9300_hw_attach
ar9300_hw_attach: calling ar9300_eeprom_attach
ar9300_flash_map: unimplemented for now
Restoring Cal data from DRAM
Restoring Cal data from EEPROM
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from Flash
Restoring Cal data from OTP
ar9300_hw_attach: ar9300_eeprom_attach returned 0
ath0: RX status length: 48
ath0: RX buffer size: 4096
ath0: TX descriptor length: 128
ath0: TX status length: 36
ath0: TX buffers per descriptor: 4
ar9300_freebsd_setup_x_tx_desc: called, 0x0/0, 0x0/0, 0x0/0
ath0: ath_edma_setup_rxfifo: type=0, FIFO depth = 16 entries
ath0: ath_edma_setup_rxfifo: type=1, FIFO depth = 128 entries
ath0: [HT] enabling HT modes
ath0: [HT] enabling short-GI in 20MHz mode
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC receive enabled
ath0: [HT] 1 stream STBC transmit enabled
ath0: [HT] 2 RX streams; 2 TX streams
ath0: AR9460 mac 640.3 RF5110 phy 1826.8
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x0000
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
bge0: <Broadcom BCM57780 A1, ASIC rev. 0x57780001> mem 0xd1400000-0xd140ffff irq 19 at device 0.0 on pci8
bge0: CHIP ID 0x57780001; ASIC REV 0x57780; CHIP REV 0x577800; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM57780 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 20:6a:8a:a2:b9:d8
ehci1: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xd161c000-0xd161c3ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Lynx Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0x4088-0x408f,0x4094-0x4097,0x4080-0x4087,0x4090-0x4093,0x4060-0x407f mem 0xd161b000-0xd161b7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz2: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz3: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
```


----------



## andersbo87 (May 5, 2015)

Full output of `dmesg` (part two):

```
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
p4tcc2: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
p4tcc3: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu3
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
p4tcc4: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu4
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
p4tcc5: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu5
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
p4tcc6: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu6
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
p4tcc7: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu7
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Intel Haswell HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek (0x0283) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek (0x0283) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0283) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 18 on hdaa1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
ada0 at ahcich4 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON RBU-SNS8100S360GD S8FM06.9> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
cd0 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ8E2Q 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device
cd0: Serial Number H088 204125
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
ada0: Serial Number 50026B724800F341
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 57241MB (117231408 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad6
ada1 at ahcich5 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST2000LM003 HN-M201RAD 2BC10001> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number S321J9AF900994
ada1: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 1907729MB (3907029168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad8
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1247138097 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub0: 19 ports with 19 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <Generic> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus2
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus1
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x06cb> at usbus0
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
ugen0.4: <Chicony Electronics Co.,Ltd.> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 4 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen0.5: <Unknown> at usbus0 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada1p2 [rw]...
wlan0: Ethernet address: 5c:93:a2:ff:8e:c2
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
uhid0: <vendor 0x06cb product 0x2970, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.08, addr 2> on usbus0
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
hid_get_item: Number of items truncated to 255
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
```


----------

